# I need a cheap Mac Compatible Webcam



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I gave my daughter an iMac to replace her virus and spyware ridden PC and of course she is now complaining that her webcam doesn't work - looking the camera up, I have noticed that it will never work with the Mac as there is no support or drivers (Labtec).

This is something I have never investigated ... can somebody recommend a reasonably priced web camera that is compatible with the Mac (OS X).


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*IceCam*



> • Works with Yahoo! Messenger and iChatAV*,etc


I have not tried it.

http://www.macally.com/spec/usb/input_device/icecam.html


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Most Logitech Cams will work with OS X. It's a matter of downloading a simple driver called MacCam. Also.. USB cams don't work with iChat AV unless you use a program called iChatUSB Cam. This is a great program, I have tried it and got my Logitech Quickcam express to work before I had my iSight. 

Good luck


----------



## patchan15 (Jun 28, 2005)

I second Vexel's support for Logitech webcams. They're all USB, but I've had no problem getting it to work with Yahoo Messenger etc. (sorry, I don't use iChat too much -- as Vexel said you'd need iChatUSB for that). 

The only one I would be weary about is the Quickcam Express -- Vexel got it working but the MacCam drivers used to explicitly say that this model is futzy. Apparently Logitech used different chips in the same line. Some work, some don't, and you have no way to know what chipset you're getting. I have a Quickcam Pro 4000 as well as a Notebook Pro, and I've tried the Quickcam Zoom (silver) all with no problems. I told you about the Express because i tried my friend's on my Mac, and no luck.

The slightly more expensive Logi's have great quality video as well as mic built-in, so it's not a bad way to go.


----------



## retrosoftdesigns (Jun 29, 2005)

you probably already know this, but Mac MSN doesnt support webcam use


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got a Quickcam 4000 for $65, if you want it.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

its not that bad, but its pretty awkward (the gooseneck mount)
image quality is pretty good for $35


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

retrosoftdesigns said:


> you probably already know this, but Mac MSN doesnt support webcam use


Just a note: MSN Messenger from Microsoft does not have support for video, but Mercury (a MSN chat client) does! http://www.mercury.to/ I've been using it recently. Its still pretty early with the developement for video tho, but it works! (and btw- i use a Logitech as well)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

As does a beta release for aMSN Messenger, it seems to work much better than Mercury in my opinion. Mercury runs in Java, which is hella slow. At least.. I think it's Java.


----------

